# New Camera = PICS



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well i FINALLY got my new camera just after christmas, a Nikon D7000.... a little expensive but i didn't want to have to upgrade within a year when my skills improve.

These shots are from my first 'play' session. First time using an SLR. They were all taken on MANUAL setting too, i think i did ok for a first time!

Some succulents flowers






My yearling trio of Amyae





My young female Amyae





A couple of my Diamond










And my FAVOURITE shot of my Diamond yawning!


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 5, 2011)

Cute geckos!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Echevereia flowers Jay,...the Amyae trio's the bomb...enjoy the new toy,...envious of ya im still with a D60  What model did you have before?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice Echevereia flowers Jay is that what they are? lol,...the Amyae trio's the bombthey are beautiful geckos...enjoy the new toy,...envious of ya im still with a D60  What model did you have before?


I have never had an SLR before, just a point and shoot!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 5, 2011)

You'll be amazed then...they are great pics for the first crack...you'll get better very quickly 

Succulents are one of my hobbies,.


----------



## Snakelove (Jan 5, 2011)

Great shot of the diamond yawning mate. That's an awesome first try. You'll only get better!


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Smithers, i hope i will improve. I havn't had much time to play around yet. I will be taking a beginners course this month (provided by the camera shop) so hopefully will be better from then.

I love the succulents, i have a couple of nice ones.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 5, 2011)

is her tongue stuck together?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> is her tongue stuck together?



No lol... when they push the tongue out the forks are held together, they then seperate as it flicks. He has a normal tongue.


----------



## norwich (Jan 6, 2011)

hey Jay great camerra there mate im hoping to up date soon have an oldermodel with a few lenses and sb24 speedlight you will enjoy learning all about the apertures etc and will help you understand how to use the manual funtion on most dslr enjoy regards micky good pictures by the way


----------



## jemvarova (Jan 6, 2011)

Is that a macro lens?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great Jay, that's a hell of alot better than my first time using an SLR


----------



## Nufel (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Well i FINALLY got my new camera just after christmas, a Nikon D7000.... a little expensive but i didn't want to have to upgrade within a year when my skills improve.
> 
> These shots are from my first 'play' session. First time using an SLR. They were all taken on MANUAL setting too, i think i did ok for a first time!
> 
> ...


 

ooohh lovly little Amyae babys ;-) have they own name's ?

thanks for photo ;-)


----------



## James..94 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great Photo's Jay
Love the amyae


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2011)

jemvarova said:


> Is that a macro lens?


 
No i don't have a macro lens. These photos were taken using the 18-105mm lens i got with it. I also have a 55-300mm lens that will be used more on herping trips etc.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.... seems i am on the right track lol

---------- Post added 06-Jan-11 at 11:06 AM ----------

Here are some more pics i was playing around with. They didnt come out as good as the reptiles.... i think mainly because the birds never sit still!

Normal and Yellow sided Green Cheek Conures





Adult male Princess Parrot





2 Young Princess Parrots









And finally a Yellow Princess Parrot (he was a nightmare and refused to pose!)


----------



## FAY (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics Jay!

You can only get better with more practice!


----------



## Laghairt (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice Jay, those amyae look incredible


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 6, 2011)

nice pics Jay ... those amyae look nice and plump mate .


----------



## relyt (Jan 6, 2011)

wow you have a lot of pets jay! you really are well looked after!


----------



## bkevo (Jan 6, 2011)

nice diamond. whos the breeder?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics Jay....now get up here and come herping!


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 6, 2011)

great shots jay, nice new toy to.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2011)

anouc said:


> Very nice Jay, those amyae look incredible


 


dickyknee said:


> nice pics Jay ... those amyae look nice and plump mate .



The Amyae are my favourites... little glutenous pigs! lol



relyt said:


> wow you have a lot of pets jay! you really are well looked after!


lol..... the birds are at my parents house, i dont have enough room here 



bkevo said:


> nice diamond. whos the breeder?


I am unsure of the breeder. I got him almost 10 years ago from Roy Pails.



-Matt- said:


> Great pics Jay....now get up here and come herping!


I am broke now i got he camera hahahaha..... soon though, soon lol



Gusbus said:


> great shots jay, nice new toy to.


Im enjoying it!


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Jan 6, 2011)

love the herp pics, lol im suprised you didnt turn the camera around and flood the forum with pics of yourself again.oppppppppppppps i just gave him the idea haven't i


----------



## womapyth (Jan 6, 2011)

My son has just bought the same camera. What a lot of features. Probably the best for the price going at the moment. Are you going to get more lenses in the future?


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome pics Jay  The amyae are soo cute!


----------



## pythrulz (Jan 6, 2011)

Good start enjoy the new camera like the gekoes does your diamond have a fused tounge?


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2011)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> lol im suprised you didnt turn the camera around and flood the forum with pics of yourself again.oppppppppppppps i just gave him the idea haven't i



Bahahahaha.... i will be taking some nice homoerotic pics on it don't you worry..... I'll post them on another forum and be sure to share the link with you hahaha



womapyth said:


> Are you going to get more lenses in the future?



Once i have my head around the features etc i will start to explore with new lenses. I really want to get a half decent macro lens.



pythrulz said:


> does your diamond have a fused tounge?



No no his tongue is very normal! I will have to take some other pics capturing his FORKED tongue lol


----------

